# Bester 144Hz Monitor ?



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

Hallo Leute, 
ich suche momentan nach einem neuen Monitor mit 144Hz. Ich habe einen i5-8600K @4,7Ghz und eine GTX 1080.
Ich denke ihr werdet mir jetzt wahrscheinlich WQHD empfehlen, allerdings finde ich nicht, das man einen großen Unterschied der Grafik zwischen WQHD und FullHD merkt. Die FPS sind dagegen schon etwas darunter. Bspw. habe ich in Ghost Recon: Wildlands in WQHD durchschnittlich 60fps, auf sehr hoch, und da man auf einem WQHD nicht auf FullHD stellen kann ist es auch blöd, wenn ich in 2 Jahren keine 60FPS mehr in Spielen mit dem Equip habe. Der Monitor war ein DellS2417DG mit G-Sync UND 24 Zoll, und selbst da sah FullHD  drauf unscharf aus. Deswegen suche ich nun nach einem 144hz Monitor mit den besten Bildeigenschaften. Was ist da so zu empfehlen ?
PS: Bei G-Sync habe ich auch keinen großen Unterschied zu G-Sync aus gemerkt.


----------



## Torben456 (14. April 2018)

Also du willst jetzt so gesehen einen FHD Monitor mit 144HZ oder wie sehe ich das?
Also da fällt mir folgender ein -> 23.5" (59,69cm) Samsung CFG73 Series C24FG73 schwarz 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also du willst jetzt so gesehen einen FHD Monitor mit 144HZ oder wie sehe ich das?
> Also da fällt mir folgender ein -> 23.5" (59,69cm) Samsung CFG73 Series C24FG73 schwarz 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de



Ja, richtig, das soll der beste sein mit der besten Bildqualität ?

edit: mal kurz nebenbei, Ich bin gerade dabei einen neuen pc zu bauen, der fast genau die gleichen Komponenten hat, wie dein Hauptrechner, außer das Netzteil und Gehäuse, suche nur noch einen Kühler, kannst du mit dem Kühler eigentlich den i5 auch höher bringen ? Warum hast du ihn nicht auf bspw. 5Ghz gesetzt ? Ist es dann zu laut oder ?


----------



## Torben456 (14. April 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Ja, richtig, das soll der beste sein mit der besten Bildqualität ?
> 
> edit: mal kurz nebenbei, Ich bin gerade dabei einen neuen pc zu bauen, der fast genau die gleichen Komponenten hat, wie dein Hauptrechner, außer das Netzteil und Gehäuse, suche nur noch einen Kühler, kannst du mit dem Kühler eigentlich den i5 auch höher bringen ? Warum hast du ihn nicht auf bspw. 5Ghz gesetzt ? Ist es dann zu laut oder ?



Ich weiß, das du dir einen zusammenstellen willst, ich habe dich dabei auch beraten  Ich kann mit dem Mugen 5 den i5 auf 5GHZ betreiben, mache ich aber nicht, da ich die Leistung momentan noch nicht brauche  Ich spiele momentan nur CS GO und Far Cry 5, das spiele ich aber in 4K, da bin ich eher im GPU-Limit. Und ja der Mugen 5 ist in meinen Augen leise


----------



## chaotium (14. April 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche momentan nach einem neuen Monitor mit 144Hz. Ich habe einen i5-8600K @4,7Ghz und eine GTX 1080.
> Ich denke ihr werdet mir jetzt wahrscheinlich WQHD empfehlen, allerdings finde ich nicht, das man einen großen Unterschied der Grafik zwischen WQHD und FullHD merkt. Die FPS sind dagegen schon etwas darunter. Bspw. habe ich in Ghost Recon: Wildlands in WQHD durchschnittlich 60fps, auf sehr hoch, und da man auf einem WQHD nicht auf FullHD stellen kann ist es auch blöd, wenn ich in 2 Jahren keine 60FPS mehr in Spielen mit dem Equip habe. Der Monitor war ein DellS2417DG mit G-Sync UND 24 Zoll, und selbst da sah FullHD  drauf unscharf aus. Deswegen suche ich nun nach einem 144hz Monitor mit den besten Bildeigenschaften. Was ist da so zu empfehlen ?
> PS: Bei G-Sync habe ich auch keinen großen Unterschied zu G-Sync aus gemerkt.



Wenn Spiele richtig programmiert sind, dann sieht man den Unterschied zwischen FHD und WQHD. 
Und man merkt sehr deutlich wenn GSync aktiv ist. Vor allem bei Shooter oder Rennspiele.


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und man merkt sehr deutlich wenn GSync aktiv ist. Vor allem bei Shooter oder Rennspiele.



Also ich spiele hauptsächlich PUBG oder Fortnite und merke so gut wie garnichts davon


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das du dir einen zusammenstellen willst, ich habe dich dabei auch beraten  Ich kann mit dem Mugen 5 den i5 auf 5GHZ betreiben, mache ich aber nicht, da ich die Leistung momentan noch nicht brauche  Ich spiele momentan nur CS GO und Far Cry 5, das spiele ich aber in 4K, da bin ich eher im GPU-Limit. Und ja der Mugen 5 ist in meinen Augen leise



Würdest du es mal versuchen, den i5 auf 5Ghz zu takten ? Um zu wissen ob der Mugen 5 dabei silent bleibt


----------



## HisN (14. April 2018)

Wo wurde Donald Anderson das letzte mal gesehen? In FHD? Kein Unterschied?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Monitor überlebt zig Grafikkarten, den würde ich nicht "klein" kaufen.
Die Details kommen übrigens über die Textur, die fast keine Rohleistung kostet, wo ihr doch immer so besorgt um die FPS seid


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wo wurde Donald Anderson das letzte mal gesehen? In FHD? Kein Unterschied?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um Ehrlich zu sein sehe ich da keinen großen Unterschied


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also du willst jetzt so gesehen einen FHD Monitor mit 144HZ oder wie sehe ich das?
> Also da fällt mir folgender ein -> 23.5" (59,69cm) Samsung CFG73 Series C24FG73 schwarz 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de


Mit diesem Monitor hatte ich diverse Probleme, auch ist das Teil nicht wertig verarbeitet. Hab mir den aoc [FONT=&quot]AG272FCX [/FONT]in meiner sig gekauft und das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, allerdings mit freesync da ich Veganer bin . Du solltest Ggf als nvdianer auf gsync setzen, was leider mit starkem Aufpreis verbunden ist.


----------



## markus1612 (14. April 2018)

Curved ist bei 24" auch totaler Unsinn mE.
Stört da eher.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. April 2018)

> um Ehrlich zu sein sehe ich da keinen großen Unterschied



Wenn ich auf das rechte bild gehe und hinzoom sehe ich das der typ ganz oben laut steckbrief blaue augen hat und im linken kann man es nicht lesen.

Der unterschied ob man FHD im Spiel einstellt und dan im spiel einstellt das 4k  berechtet wird ist schon ein großer unterschied weil das bild deutlich schärfer ist.


----------



## gekipptesBit (14. April 2018)

...diesen habe ich mir im März geholt, und bin glücklich damit...
Acer KG251QFbmidpx | MEDIMAX
...es geht auch dieser...
Acer KG271Abmidpx | MEDIMAX


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf das rechte bild gehe und hinzoom sehe ich das der typ ganz oben laut steckbrief blaue augen hat und im linken kann man es nicht lesen.
> 
> Der unterschied ob man FHD im Spiel einstellt und dan im spiel einstellt das 4k  berechtet wird ist schon ein großer unterschied weil das bild deutlich schärfer ist.



Das stimmt schon, aber nur wenn man auch komplett ranzoomt. Und das ist mir der FPS-Verlust und Aufpreis nicht Wert


----------



## 0ssi (14. April 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> allerdings finde ich nicht, das man einen großen Unterschied der Grafik zwischen WQHD und FullHD merkt. Die FPS sind dagegen schon etwas darunter.


WQHD ist schon schärfer und klarer weil es sind immerhin fast doppelt so viele Pixel (3,7 Mio. statt 2 Mio in FHD) aber du hast Recht denn ohne Kantenglättung ist das Bild bei Bewegung immer noch unruhig
und man verliert locker ein Drittel FPS also grob gesagt FHD 90FPS vs. WQHD 60FPS. Zudem gibt es keinen WQHD mit G-Sync und VA Panel falls man (wie ich) Wert auf Kontrast,Schwarzwert und Sync legt.

Wenn dir Sync egal ist weil dich Tearing auf 144Hz nicht stört dann kannst du für die GTX tatsächlich den Samsung C24FG70/73 nehmen weil der hat eine Blur Reduction die eh nicht zusammen mit Sync geht.
Bei genug Sitzabstand (über 70cm) geht sogar der C27FG70/73 und wenn Sync doch wichtig ist dann Acer Z271 oder Lenovo Y27G und mit leichtem Schlieren leben oder vielleicht Einen mit TN Panel kaufen.


----------



## BeaverCheese (14. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Zudem gibt es keinen WQHD mit G-Sync und VA Panel falls man (wie ich) Wert auf Kontrast,Schwarzwert und Sync legt.



Das war gelogen.
LG 32GK850G-B Full HD Pro-Gaming Monitor | LG Deutschland


----------



## 0ssi (14. April 2018)

Es ging doch um 24-27"


----------



## BeaverCheese (14. April 2018)

Natürlich


----------



## HisN (14. April 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber nur wenn man auch komplett ranzoomt. Und das ist mir der FPS-Verlust und Aufpreis nicht Wert



Wie gesagt, es ist eine Textur. Die kostet (fast) keine FPS. Und natürlich muss man auf einem FHD Monitor das Bild auf 100% stellen, denn der kann ja das Bild nicht komplett darstellen, das ist doch genau das, worauf ich hinaus will 

Wer natürlich bei der höheren Auflösung die Texturen auf "medium" stellt, der schießt sich dann selbst ins Knie^^

Wie viel ist Dir eigentlich der "beste" Monitor wert?
Wurde noch gar nicht gefragt^^


----------



## p4rtybus (15. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist eine Textur. Die kostet (fast) keine FPS. Und natürlich muss man auf einem FHD Monitor das Bild auf 100% stellen, denn der kann ja das Bild nicht komplett darstellen, das ist doch genau das, worauf ich hinaus will
> 
> Wer natürlich bei der höheren Auflösung die Texturen auf "medium" stellt, der schießt sich dann selbst ins Knie^^
> 
> ...



Naja, also alles was bei 144Hz und FullHD drin sein sollten


----------



## HisN (15. April 2018)

D.h. Du bist bereit auch 800€ auszugeben für FHD? Obwohl man dafür auch 4K bekommen könnte?


----------



## p4rtybus (15. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> D.h. Du bist bereit auch 800€ auszugeben für FHD? Obwohl man dafür auch 4K bekommen könnte?



Nein, ich möchte einen 24Zoll FullHD Monitor mit 144Hz mit gutem Bild.


----------



## HisN (15. April 2018)

Bleiben nur 16 übrig.

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 24", Auflösung ab 1920x1080 (Full HD), Auflösung bis 1920x1080 (Full HD), Maximale Signalfrequenz (vertikal): ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und das sind alle bis auf einen 6-Bit-Panel .....

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 24", Auflösung ab 1920x1080 (Full HD), Auflösung bis 1920x1080 (Full HD), Farbtiefe: 8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben), Maximale Signalfrequenz (vertikal): ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Widersprechen sich "gutes Bild" und 6-Bit nicht?
Ich muss das fragen, weil ich es selbst nicht weiß


----------



## p4rtybus (15. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Bleiben nur 16 übrig.
> 
> LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 24", Auflösung ab 1920x1080 (Full HD), Auflösung bis 1920x1080 (Full HD), Maximale Signalfrequenz (vertikal): ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ob es nun 24 Zoll oder 23.5 sind spielt nun auch keine Rolle, und der Samsung Samsung C24FG70 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat die selben Eigenschaften, mein Zweitbildschirm ist auch von Samsung, ich denke ich werde dann mit dem Bildschirm gehen


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2018)

Die TN FHD 144Hz haben alle 6bit, das Bild vom Samsung ist schon ne Ecke besser.


----------

